# Daughters Computer... not bad for a 12 year old :)



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

So I built my kid a computer with left over parts I had laying around not too long ago. But Since I had more parts laying around I decided to update it. 

Things I did...

Put the E7400 C-2-Duo Clocks back to normal 2.8 Ghz.
Took out old Intel Crummy Motherboard and put in Asus P5Q-EM Motherboard
She no longer will use on board Graphics. She will now use a MSI 9600GT I had laying around.
She went from Crummy no name 667 Mhz 1Gb to G.Skill 2GB 800Mhz RAM
Put in New CD DVD Burner
Took out IDE WD 360GB HDD now installed WD SATA 500GB HDD
Took out High end HSF and installed Intel's Stock HSF
Installed a couple of Cold Cathodes and Colored Fans.
Installed a 550Watt PSU came from 450Watt No Name PSU
Re did the cable management.
Added Nic Card because on Board Nic on this Motherboard was bad.
Just wanted to show it off.... I will be using it for the next couple of days to make sure everything is running fine. Also Because my computer is getting upgraded right now.

But opinions welcome..... Not bad for a 12 year old. Not only can she do her Home work but sure beats her having a PS3.










































Thanks for looking sorry for the crummy pic quality.


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice build, was your daughter happy?  I like the color scheme everything seems to just flow right..


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice 20mm.  My "Hers" rig actually gets used more by my 8 year old then the wife lol.  Its good for kids to have decent computers to learn with as they will be well prepared by the time high school comes


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2010)

don't give her a webcam though. you might wind up seeing her naked on stikam.


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nicely done. 

All I could give my daughter when she was 12 was my old Athlon XP 3200+. Four years later she's now using my Opty 175.


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 30, 2010)

mudkip said:


> don't give her a webcam though. you'll wind up seeing her naked on stikam.



 :shadedshu


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Nice build, was your daughter happy?  I like the color scheme everything seems to just flow right..



Yeah My kid was Happy. Actually that is what we did this afternoon. Was sit down and build it together. 

We loaded CODMW2/L4D2/ And Civillization on it and she was just in aww of the types of games she could play now. 

She was always stealing my computer to go play on it now she has her own. And as I upgrade she will get my left overs. So she will always have some of the best 

Now my 8 year old is begging me now too. But I told her we will build one for her on her 9th B-day. 

Both my daughters are in to computers.... like father like daughters 

LOL That reminds me on a side note.... my 8 year old is more excited about Bioshock 3 then I am. She told me that the little girl from that game is who she wants to go as for Halloween 



> don't give her a webcam though. you'll wind up seeing her naked on stikam.



As far as the web cam goes... I have one and that is all that she needs for now(So I can supervise). She doesn't get one on her computer until she married and out of the house. Or till I make her join a convent either way then it will be fine with me then.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

mudkip said:


> don't give her a webcam though. you'll wind up seeing her naked on stikam.



have a little respect 

nice rig for the girl though, im sure she loves it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool rig for a 12 yr old. It should hold it own against anything she could throw at it. I wanted to build my daughter a hot pink rig, but she chose a plain laptop instead Congrats for being a cool dad 20mm.

Mudkip......quit looking for naked teens on the webz.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> have a little respect
> 
> nice rig for the girl though, im sure she loves it



I don't see what's unrespectful about that. It's just true. Webcams are dangerous for young girls.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I don't see what's unrespectful about that. It's just true. Webcams are dangerous for young girls.



It's just the way it sounded I think... But I know what you meant no hard feelings.

There are a lot of sick people out there... better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2010)

mudkip said:


> I don't see what's unrespectful about that. It's just true. Webcams are dangerous for young girls.



You are obviously not a parent nor a father of a daughter. Regardless if it happens or not, there are some things you just don't say to people. Hopefully you will figure it out one day.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 30, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> It's just the way it sounded I think... But I know what you meant no hard feelings.
> 
> There are a lot of sick people out there... better to be safe then sorry.



I said you will , instead of you might. i'm sorry for this translation error.  
and thanks for understanding me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

it is always easy to be misunderstood

know you didnt mean it in any bad way


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> You are obviously not a parent or not a father of a daughter. Regardless if it happens or not, there are some things you just don't say to people. Hopefully you will figure it out one day.



LOL Yeah At first I was like Huh wha??? With that statement....But after reading it again and then clarifying. I think it just came out wrong. It's all good .... drinks all around! 

But on another note I wanted to add... that I was amazed at how much and how quickly she was able to pick up the names of parts and way things went together. She seems to have a natural talent for electronics so far!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 30, 2010)

next gen TPU'er FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> LOL Yeah At first I was like Huh wha??? With that statement....But after reading it again and then clarifying. I think it just came out wrong. It's all good .... drinks all around!
> 
> But on another note I wanted to add... that I was amazed at how much and how quickly she was able to pick up the names of parts and way things went together. She seems to have a natural talent for electronics so far!!!



Each generation is picking up on tech savvy stuff faster that the previous. When i try to show my 18yr old son something on my system, he stops me midway and offers options and shortcuts. I tell him i'm the parent and this is the way I learned it. Funny, At 18 yrs old, I had an Apple II. At 18, he had a Phenom II 940/GTX260/24" LCD. It's an odd world.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Each generation is picking up on tech savvy stuff faster that the previous. When i try to show my 18yr old son something on my system, he stops me midway and offers options and shortcuts. I tell him i'm the parent and this is the way I learned it. Funny, At 18 yrs old, I had an Apple II. At 18, he had a Phenom II 940/GTX260/24" LCD. It's an odd world.



Ain't that the truth.... It sounds very close to me. I had an Apple II CS and I thought that just being able to go on the internet was awesome. I remembering how good the picture on the Huge 14inch CRT monitor looked.

Now...my kids Ereader almost has as big of a monitor on it as my first computer did. Plus more computing power and better wireless interment then I had Dial up land line.

God are they lucky or what LOL.



> next gen TPU'er FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hell yes!!!! My thoughts exactly... in another year or two... She will be here

 I feel.... ohh what's the term???? Out Dated?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dear 20mm rain. I will allow you to adopt me. im too old...but ill shave and lie about my age no problem. age is just a number. im still 12


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 30, 2010)

How's that 9600GT treatin ya?


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> Dear 20mm rain. I will allow you to adopt me. im too old...but ill shave and lie about my age no problem. age is just a number. im still 12



LOL I would have no problem... the bad news.... My Daughters.... told me I can't have any more kids.(Or I guess Adults too for that Matter) They don't like to share me anyway. 



> How's that 9600GT treatin ya?



It is treating me and Her quite nicely. Thanks for that Trade. See I told yah I would find a good use for it. It went quite nicely with the rest of the equipment I had laying around for her.

She loves it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> LOL I would have no problem... the bad news.... My Daughters.... told me I can't have any more kids. They don't like to share me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FAIL sibling rivalry! I lost the chance for a sweet rig to a little girl. im going to go shed manly tears.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

solaris17 said:


> fail sibling rivalry! I lost the chance for a sweet rig to a little girl. Im going to go shed manly tears.



lmao


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 30, 2010)

20mmrain, you are one hell of a father.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice build!

As you probably found out when picking parts, the Qpack2 is one of the few decent pink cases 






Next time going to try to paint a white SG05 pink.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> As you probably found out when picking parts, the Qpack2 is one of the few decent pink cases
> 
> ...



And this was Hi-Tech for us back in 1984.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great 20mm, well done


----------



## Disparia (Aug 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And this was Hi-Tech for us back in 1984.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100829/Capture003763.jpg



Heh, I wouldn't see a computer until 1988. But didn't really get into it until 1994 when I got my own computer. I'm 14, have a P75/8MB, and Doom/Doom II came with my Gateway! Good times.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol wtf lucky ass daughter you have. That rig is almost better than mine haha.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool build 20mm 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Funny, At 18 yrs old, I had an Apple II. At 18, he had a Phenom II 940/GTX260/24" LCD. It's an odd world.



And when he is your age that gaming rig with a 24" LCD will seem just as obsolete.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Very cool build 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> And when he is your age that gaming rig with a 24" LCD will seem just as obsolete.



agreed. when i was a kid zomg cool 266mhz amd rig with omg awesome trident graphics. built my little bro in law 3600+brisbane at 3.1ghz 4GB ocz 17"LCD 80 and 640GB HDDs with an 8600GT.

also agree with before awesome dad. time spent like this is amazing for kids. and they will remember it for life.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 30, 2010)

That's probably true Joe but that's so hard to imagine. I mean like right now if you get build the best computer possible you pretty much have an extremely fast rig that can do anything you want it to. Games are getting to the point where graphics can no longer be improved. We'll see in 20 years I guess, huh?


----------



## stefanels (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice rig indeed for a 12yo kid...

Later edit - I remember back in old days (like in 98) when i buy'd my first computer from my money... it was an AMD-K6-2 400Mhz, 2x128Mb SDR, an 20Gb HDD and a 3DFx VooDoo3 16Mb Agp card, and a 17" monitor... Good old days


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> As you probably found out when picking parts, the Qpack2 is one of the few decent pink cases
> 
> ...



Yeah Actually I thought About going back to the store and getting the pink one for this Build. But my 12 year old is more of a little evil girl more then a girl y girl.... she hates pink. So she thought the red version I already had was better.

But my 8 year old is exactly the opposite.... I know pink is on the way for that Build!


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 30, 2010)

It looks really nice -any 12 year old with something this cool should feel lucky.  I had the same case in camouflage and loved it, but aftermarket power supplies and better heatsinks are hard to fit properly.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> How's that 9600GT treatin ya?



I was gonna ask the same thing! that card has moved from CJA123 to me to JrRacinFan to Ebola to you! 

That was a great card

*EDIT*

Just for memories, heres a pic the day i got it


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing! that card has moved from CJA123 to me to JrRacinFan to Ebola to you!
> 
> That was a great card
> 
> ...



Yeah I trade him a sound card he really wanted for this bad boy. I was having fun benching it for awhile. It overclocks very well!

Thanks to you too then for the card  My daughter is loving it! Now you can feel good that it found a good home were it won't be beat upon anymore.

Nice picture..... "memories" <----20mmrain Sings



> It looks really nice -any 12 year old with something this cool should feel lucky. I had the same case in camouflage and loved it, but aftermarket power supplies and better heatsinks are hard to fit properly.



Actually when I used this case.... for an experiment. I was able to fit in a Corsair H50 With a little light modding.... and I had a 5870 in there for awhile too. 

As far as a Power supply i can tell you that OCZ/Corsair up to 850 watt/ and PC Power and Cooling up to 850 I know will work in this case because of their measurement.

So that is a potential for a lot of power in this case.

I was considering building another one for me in the future.... see how much I can cram in here with the least heat.

So I was thinking on trying water cooling/i7 or AMD Bull dozer/ Xfire or SLI in the next one. 

This might be a little more experience for my next build. I wouldn't mind making it's soul purpose a gaming box. To make it this little to say that I have done it. It would be a nice challenge.

Also The nice thing about this case is that it can fit the 11 inch video cards! It almost can even fit the 5970... but it's short about a 1/4 inch.


----------

